# What is the best Duck Decoy for the money?



## BigSam (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wandering which decoy's everybody thinks is the best buy and what's your input on the new GHG's


----------



## beretta (Nov 10, 2010)

USED ONES


----------



## fishndinty (Nov 10, 2010)

hot buy mallards are cheap and actually last pretty well IMO.  I have 4 yr old ones that still look good, though I find myself using my Drake decoys without keels for long hikes to the swamp


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 10, 2010)

GHG decoys are a good product. Price is average. That is all I have used the last 7 yrs. Divers, Geese, Puddlers. I used FFD geese. I have over 200 duck decoys And 24 FFD and they all are GHG. Money well spend. 
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## BigSam (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah them GHG look awesome and I have recently orderd some from macks I was just wandering how people thought they held up but everything sounds good so far


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 10, 2010)

Try Gandermountain They have price breaks 3 or doz. and free shipping. That will save you alot of money.

good luck
Larry


----------



## meckardt (Nov 10, 2010)

Try Dakota they are awesome and tuff.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 10, 2010)

G&h.


----------



## GTN (Nov 10, 2010)

G & H all the way for mallards. I never had any luck with paint staying on any of the GHG stuff I bought. Some buddies of mine have G & H's that 10 + years old and still look good.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 10, 2010)

Decoys are like women and Guns. Everyone likes diferent kinds.

Good luck
Larry


----------



## BigSam (Nov 10, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head Mr.Larry and it so happens i like Beretta's,Blonde's, and GHG's


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 10, 2010)

I like brown hair and brown eye women. My wife is watching me. 
Larry


----------



## bigdharris (Nov 10, 2010)

Cherokee Sports Decoys There Great  .


----------



## across the river (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally I think GHG look better, but there is no doubt they are lower quality decoys than the G&H decoys.  GHG is made in China, G&H is made in Oklahoma, so I think that explains why.  I have hunted over both.   If you are on a budget buy the cheaper GHG decoys.   If you can afford $100/DOZEN, buy the G&H.  I have killed ducks over both, so I don't know that they have a preference.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Nov 10, 2010)

Herters Armoried Decoys are the best I have ever used.  These are the first with the duck photo finish.  You can shot them and they want sink or tilt.  I don't know if they still make them.  They ride high in the water and look like real ducks on the water.  The last I bought were from Cabela's.  They are up medium priced but they are worth it.  I bought my son in law a dozen and want to give him another dozen for Christmas this year but I can't find them in the Cabela's book.


----------



## pintail30635 (Nov 10, 2010)

G&H  all the way simply put the last  an the paint stays on i have six dozens all mixed mallards,pintails,gadwall,an weidgon


----------



## topdaddy (Nov 11, 2010)

google areo oudoors check out the full curls decoys.flocked heads and tails.they are pricey but as about real as it gets.


----------



## Scott R (Nov 11, 2010)

Back when I used plastics G&H were all I hunted over.  Have some that have 12 or 13 hard seasons on them and paint is still in great shape.  If I went back to plastic that's what I would get.


----------



## BigSam (Nov 11, 2010)

topdaddy said:


> google areo oudoors check out the full curls decoys.flocked heads and tails.they are pricey but as about real as it gets.



WOW just looked them up and your right they are bout as real as they get they look awesome


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 11, 2010)

They are a good looking decoys. has anyone use them. are they tough and does the flocking whole up.

Larry


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 11, 2010)

Never used them but they do look good.  G & H is the way to go.  I'd get less to start with and add more as possible...getting a quality product that will last


----------



## Nitro (Nov 11, 2010)

topdaddy said:


> google areo oudoors check out the full curls decoys.flocked heads and tails.they are pricey but as about real as it gets.



I have 3 dozen Full Curls and they are outstanding. G&H comes in second. I also like GHG Full bodies- they add some movement and realism to any spread. (especially on the bank, on a sandbar or in super shallow water)..


----------



## Burritoboy (Nov 11, 2010)

LipRip'r said:


> I'd get less to start with and add more as possible...getting a quality product that will last



Great advice.  No telling how many old mallard decoys get tossed or repainted as coots by guys who grow into the sport and realize the cheapo Academy decoys just won't cut the mustard.   I know that I fell victim to this as I was getting started.  I bought some nicer ones of this species and that species, next thing I knew I had more decoys in my man shack than will be in Georgia on opening day.  

Of course, I am about to go back out to the shop and build myself a hot wire foam cutter to start making my own foam decoys.  The Cherokee decoys are the only ones I have seen out there who will dance on the water in a light breeze the way that some keel-less foam decoys will.  I guess that I have a problem, I just don't want to admit it yet.


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 11, 2010)

Carefull with Gander.  Took 7 weeks from when I received my decoys untill they actually fixed the order of missing decoys.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 11, 2010)

GHG FFD Canada goose decoys improved my Canada Goose spread. I kill more geese now than ever before. Flocking works.  I just put flock heads on my GHG mallards. They make the decoy even more life light. This is the first time I have seen the Areo  decoys. You are right about the nicer decoys. But I dont have any problems with GHG Decoys And I am rough on them. The hot buys decoys I think they use cheaper paint on them I have a doz of them and the paint is come off them. I have over 200 GHG decoys from Bluebills, redheads, woodies,Pro grade goose floaters,Buffleheads, ringnecks , FFD goose decoys and full body Mallards. And I have no problem with them. But that is me. Buy the ones you like and can afford. Gander MTN sales different brands , the best thing is there is no shipping charges on decoys that will save a bunch money. The money saved on shipping you can buy more decoys are up grade to something better. Or Put savings in the gas tank. Good luck this season.
Larry

Nitro Thank you for your info.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 11, 2010)

Golden BB said:


> Carefull with Gander.  Took 7 weeks from when I received my decoys untill they actually fixed the order of missing decoys.



J.R. and I have order dozens of times from Gander Mtn and have had no problems, So far. But I am sure they do make mistakes. Everybody does.

Good Luck
Larry


----------



## Bird Slayer (Nov 11, 2010)

meckardt said:


> Try Dakota they are awesome and tuff.



And expensive.

But probably the most realistic.


----------

